# How to know when mice are gone...



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Mssteed said:


> I think they may have been coming up from under the back porch/crawl space?


It seems to me you've done an excellent job to this point. The next step to satisfy myself would be the sealing of the back porch and crawl space.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

When the cat looks bored? :devil3:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mssteed, have you considered cats? I've looked up from reading to see the cats quietly tossing about a toy rat, only to realize that it was once a live rat. Cats live for this!!!

I don't have any concern regarding mice/rats in my home.

Even if the cat goes outdoors, it will still protect its home & you. (In it's own way)


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

I would be hesitant to leave any food source out, other than the food in the traps. The food source is an enticement for mice and ants, etc. First thing to do when getting of mice is to eliminate their food source....no food and they will look elsewhere. If you're wondering if they are walking around inside your house sprinkle some talcum powder in the areas they would use as walking paths and entry points. But, based on your results it looks like they are gone. I had the same situation, lots of droppings and torn open food containers. I got rid of the food source and put down baited snap traps....caught only one mouse....left the traps out for a week and sprinkled talcum powder along the routes they/it had travelled but have not seen any sign of mice.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The good news is you have made progress. The bad news and answer to your question "So, my question is, how long after not seeing any evidence can we rejoin the mice-free club?" is never.

The mouse you encountered in your stove didn't come straight from outside and say wow what a nice place for a nest. s/he moved in long before your encounter and once he found an entrance to the kitchen, where a lot of food happens to be, then he found a nesting spot closer his new food supply.

But he came from outside and whether it will be him or one of his cousins he/they will be back. As weather warms up, didn't see your location, they are comfortable staying outside. But when temps drop your house will become a target again. Expand your trapping to the outside and continue the traps inside and keep looking for more entrances.

Bud


----------



## Mssteed (Apr 9, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> When the cat looks bored?





Nik333 said:


> Mssteed, have you considered cats? I've looked up from reading to see the cats quietly tossing about a toy rat, only to realize that it was once a live rat. Cats live for this!!!
> 
> I don't have any concern regarding mice/rats in my home.
> 
> Even if the cat goes outdoors, it will still protect its home & you. (In it's own way)



I'm not a huge fan off cats. My little 2 year old Chihuahua actually pointed me to my second mouse sighting. He's pretty observant of noises, but I am certain he could never catch one. I actually saw a six foot rat snake in the yard last year and I'm wondering if it stopped doing it's job :/


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Mssteed said:


> I'm not a huge fan off cats. My little 2 year old Chihuahua actually pointed me to my second mouse sighting. He's pretty observant of noises, but I am certain he could never catch one. I actually saw a six foot rat snake in the yard last year and I'm wondering if it stopped doing it's job :/


Through ignorance the snake was more than likely killed.


----------



## erikjamison (Feb 23, 2017)

Pests are not only harmful to property but they can also lead to some health issues.


----------

